# Enlarger trouble Beseler 67XL-VC



## AnaBo (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, first time here and need your expertise. 

I bought and assembled the enlarger myself a a while back maybe upto a year ago and didn't get a chance to actually use it until now.

So I was going to make a few contact sheets, but the paper came out blank, so I thought i didn't expose it long enough. Second time around it still came out blank and thought maybe I didn't actually pour developer in the tray and turned on the light. The paper turned black very quickly so that wasn't it. Next I noticed that I had left the lever for the light source as white light and switched it to filter and no light shined through.. 
This lamp house comes with the filters already integrated and you use a knob to change the filters. The whole head came already as one piece, so I know it wasn't something gone wrong during assembly.

So why do I get light with the white light but no print and no light at all with the filters?
The manual is very short, sticks to assembly and does not answer my questions in any way. 
I appreciate your time and answers.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 29, 2010)

If light comes through the lens and falls on the paper then it is not an enlarger problem. You said you were in white light mode, was the light white?


----------



## AnaBo (Apr 29, 2010)

yes the light is white, there is a red filter bellow the lens but the initial light is white. Once i switch it to filter, no matter what filter i use there is nothing shining through.. could the filters be jammed or something obstructing the light?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 29, 2010)

Move the red filter out of the way and let us know what happens.


----------



## AnaBo (Apr 29, 2010)

Got the red filter out of the way and there is very dim light.. guess I haven't printed in a very long time and was expecting it to be brighter, will try it out in a couple of hours. 

What is the red filter for? the manual does not explain it, but I can swing it out of the way. And this brings me to another question, shouldn´t the white light  burn the paper anyway?..


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 29, 2010)

What is the color of your safety light in the darkroom? This filter is probably cutting out most of the light so that you don't get a print. I have never bought a new enlarger so I'm not sure what this filter is but I imagine it is removable so that you can put whatever else you want in the holder.

As far as being dim, it is hard to quantify dim in this context without seeing it. But you do have an aperture setting on your lens. Maybe it is closed down all the way.


----------



## AnaBo (Apr 29, 2010)

the contrast filters are set, I cannot take them out, just change them with a knob. and the red filter is under the lens on a swinging little tray. (lens,filter,paper) my  aperture was pretty much open all the way. was set at f4 and the widest is f3.5. I guess i need to try it without the filter... 
I have a red safe light next to the enlarger which turns off when exposing and an OC near the chemistry.. 

I just read never to mix safelights because it may cause fogging, but I´m not even getting that so still the big question is, shouldn't I have gotten something from the white light or might the red filter in the way be the problem?

f4-35secs should show something right? but get a super clean white sheet. 
Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 29, 2010)

You're welcome although, since you are new (I just realized), you don't know that it has been a while since my last darkroom session. 

But anyway, since you bought this new, don't you have the manual? It should tell you what this red filter is for. Because it is between the lens and paper is why I asked about your safety light. It may be acting the same way, ie protecting the paper from light. That's my best guess although I don't get what the point of it could ever be.

As for the contrast filters, built in or not makes no difference in the way they are used. Is your paper multi-grade or graded? If graded, you need to dial them off or neutral, whatever it would be called. If your paper is multigrade, you need to pick whichever contrast setting fits your negs best.

Where is ann when you need her? Her experience is current and it would be nice to have her here now...


----------



## AnaBo (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay was not planning to go into the darkroom until later today but I had to check. 

No idea what the little red filter is for, but moved it out of the way and I printed a contact sheet :mrgreen: 

thanks so much for your input. I would have never moved it out of the way, I thought it needed to be there. 

one last question. Left the chemistry in the trays without covering them last night, are they still good today or should I mix fresh? made them yesterday.


----------



## AnaBo (Apr 29, 2010)

the manual is strictly for assembly and there was nothing to help in the besseler site. you my friend have been a life saver. yesterday I had an extremely frustrating day in the dark but today I am all excited to go back in there. :hail:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the chemistry for contact sheets...


----------



## houndog (Feb 6, 2011)

AnaBo said:


> the manual is strictly for assembly and there was nothing to help in the besseler site. you my friend have been a life saver. yesterday I had an extremely frustrating day in the dark but today I am all excited to go back in there. :hail:


I know this is an old thread, but I have several BESELER 67   AND CAN SHED SOME LIGHT ON THINGS.              THERE ARE TWO MANUALS THAT CAME WITH THE ENLARGER, A GREEN ONE AND A PURPLE ONE.  uNDER aCCESSORY fILTER hOLDER IT SAYA:               THE RED SAFETY FIKTER MAY BE USED WHEN CHECKING COMPOSITION OF THE PROJECTED IMAGE WHILE THERE IS      ENLARGING PAPER IN THE EASEL.                                                     THIS FILTER SHOULD NOT BE USES WHEN WORKING COLOR OR PANCHROMATIC BLACK AND WHITE PAPERS, AS THESE MATERIALS ARE SENSITIVE TO RED LIGHT.  i NEVER USE THIS FILTER      , i JUST USE THE APPROPRIATE SIZE PAPER AND  MAKE SURE THE IMAGE IS WHERE i WANT IT BEFORE i EVER TAKE THE       UNEXPOSED SHEET OUT OF THE PAPER SAFE.mAKE SURE THE HOLDER IS COMPLETELY OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE YOU PRINT.  sOMETHING THAT WILL HELP YOU DOWN THE ROAD, BUY YOURSELF              A QUALITY LENS FROM eBAY SUCH AS    A nIKOR 2.8,                                                                 SCHEIDER 2.8, OR      rHODAGON 2.8    50MM  AND        INCREASE THE QUALITY OF YOUR PRINTS.  tHE FASTER LENS WILL GIVE YOU MORE LIGHT TO WORK WITH.


----------



## trojancast (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, your red filter under the lens is used to protect the photographic paper from being exposed while you check your final composition before exposing.  Just swing it out of the way to begin exposure, then swing it back when done.  It is much like a safe light.  The filters built into the enlarger head are used for color printing.  You may also use them for variable contrast paper.  Your manual should have full details.

You have a great enlarger and you should have no problem getting great prints with it.  Happy printing.


----------



## trojancast (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry, just realized that it is a VC enlarger, so yes, the filters in the enlarging head are for variable contrast.  You manual will have clear instructions on how to use these.


----------



## spleenless (Apr 27, 2012)

these enlargers are kinda crappy.

you can make fine prints with them when they work, sure, but they are finnicky.

if it's still under warranty, i'd try to return it.
if not, here's what you need to know:

turn on the lights in the room. unplug the unit. 
unscrew the screws on the side of the enlarger with the negative carrier insertion handle (not the white light/filtered light toggle switch side)
after you have unscrewed all the screws, there is a wingnut on the backside that holds that faceplate on.

take the faceplate off.

DO NOT TOUCH THE BULB!

(anytime you need to change the bulb, make sure you are wearing cotton gloves. the oil from your skin will cause the bulb to burn out muchmuch quicker.)

but if you are getting light in the non-filtered setting, then your bulb is fine.

the internal filter is jammed.

move the filter toggle back and forth while you peer into the guts.
you should see a shiny metal plate sitting at an angle towards the back of the unit. this is the carrier for the filter set. put the toggle in unfiltered, and as you toggle to the filtered setting, nudge the metal plate with your finger.
it should slide into place. screw the plate back in place and you'll be set to go.

when they assembled it they probably left out some washers (that's what seems to've happened in my case).

good luck.


----------



## ann (Apr 27, 2012)

this post is over two years old.


----------

